# Save A Shepherd in Missouri??



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

This was an email we got...anyone hear of this rescue? (sounds like an odd story though)



Comment or Inquiries: I am trying to contact a save a sheperd organization located in Missouri. I have a sheperd dog. I got him at an estate sale. He was a litter puppy. A lady from an organization similar to the save a sheperd organization had bought the litter. I asked if she would sell one of them and she agreed. The lady said she lived in a town North of Springfield Missouri. Can you tell me how to contact someone from that branch or chapter of the sheperd dog arganization. In the near future I may have to put this good dog up for an adoption. If I have to do that I would like to be sure he goes to a good home. Any local contact information would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

That is a very strange story to be sure.I read 3 times and dont fully understand it other then its just another person lookin to dump another dog for whatever reason.Sounds to me like they baught a cute puppy on an impulse and that its growin up they dont want it anymore. 

Of course I could be wrong.


----------

